# 70,000 New Felons in NY



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

for not re-registering their handguns with the state by 2/1/18. It will be interesting to see if NY will attempt to raid, arrest and charge said 70,000 or not. My bet is that they will do nothing, but will not hesitate to royally screw anyone found to be in violation of this illegal law if an opportunity arises, such as found out during commission of a crime or house search.
Good to see so many staying strong and refusing to comply. If Canadians can refuse to comply and ultimately defeat unenforceable laws, then Americans certainly can do so.

https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/70000-new-york-permit-holders-now-felons-failing-register-handguns/

https://www.oathkeepers.org/safe-act-prosecutions-will-show-new-york-dares-enforce-registration-infringements/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I think that you will see some Waco/ Ruby Ridge/Bundy Ranch type situations . I would think that to enforce their liberal anti God given rights agenda that swat will be employed slowly at first to test the waters.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Could have been a few boating accidents. Can't register what you don't have.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

They can’t locate illegal immigrants, but no problem locating illegal firearms....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"...the right of the people to keep and bears arms, shall not be infringed."

This bull$hit regulation needs to go to the Supreme Court.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

They will use legal tactics, like freezing accounts, shutting down credit cards, all the typical hardball tactics. SOP


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> They will use legal tactics, like freezing accounts, shutting down credit cards, all the typical hardball tactics. SOP


Quite possibly. Maybe harassing at place of employment as well. I heard that they may even pick a time when people are at work to raid the person's home to confiscate.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

go through obituaries and make up fake sales slips for dead people.. 

Sold 1 Remington model 700 shotgun serial number 1234565432 to John Lennon 1/2/1973


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> "...the right of the people to keep and bears arms, shall not be infringed."
> 
> This bull$hit regulation needs to go to the Supreme Court.


In a weird way maybe the 10th Amendment applies and I support the State of NY implementing this stupid law.

BUT!!!!....I also support EVERY PATRIOT moving the hell out of NY and taking their money, taxes, businesses etc out of NY and consequently NY dying on the vine.

Vote the douchebag socialists out! NOW!

Eff em


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Far more illegal than entering our country without documentation.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Far more illegal than entering our country without documentation.


Huh?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Far more illegal than entering our country without documentation.


How is that?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

What ever happened in Connecticut to all those who failed to register their "assault rifles" several years ago?
I seem to remember there were an estimated 80% who refused to do so.
And then the news just stopped.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Denton said:


> How is that?


According to the original poster, they've become felons. Immigrants without documents aren't felons for that "crime" alone.

Assuming the original poster's facts are accurate, it's another example of how bad law doesn't accurately reflect whether the "criminal" is right or wrong, and it demonstrates how one can be legally guilty of a crime, even a felony, without being wrong at all.


----------

